# Newly Diagnosed, Do I really need Metformin?



## Rachel Sheffield (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi everyone. I have been diagnosed since last week (blood test was 75) and have been given Metformin to take three times a day after meals. However, I am scared to take it in case I have an awful/sudden/allergic reaction to it. Has anyone experienced this or got any advice? Been exercising and watching carbs and my numbers ( I bought a monitor) are between 6.2-8.9 but my morning readings are highest? Helllppp!!


----------



## Alan.tnh (Feb 24, 2016)

Rachel Sheffield said:


> Hi everyone. I have been diagnosed since last week (blood test was 75) and have been given Metformin to take three times a day after meals. However, I am scared to take it in case I have an awful/sudden/allergic reaction to it. Has anyone experienced this or got any advice? Been exercising and watching carbs and my numbers ( I bought a monitor) are between 6.2-8.9 but my morning readings are highest? Helllppp!!


Hi Rachel, when I take my metformin I take it straight after food, I find if I then sit still for 15 to 20 mins i'm fine, if I get up and move about I get a bad reaction in my stomach and it gurgles and churns it can be painful like cramp. but sitting still does help for me. we are all different tho. Al


----------



## Robin (Feb 24, 2016)

I was on Metformin for a while when I was initially misdiagnosed as type 2. I was told to take one tablet, then introduce the second a couple of days later, and build up slowly. I found I didn't have any problems with it, I was on a low carb diet at the time which seemed to help, as well.
If you do have persistent problems, there is a slow release version which some people find they can tolerate better, obviously it's more expensive, so not prescribed in the first instance.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ive taken metformin since being diagnosed, even though it didnt do anything for me due to the type of diabetes that I have. I found that I sometimes ended up with bloating, but I found that taking a windeze tablet eased that. My Dr has now started reducing my dose of metformin.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 24, 2016)

Rachel Sheffield said:


> Hi everyone. I have been diagnosed since last week (blood test was 75) and have been given Metformin to take three times a day after meals. However, I am scared to take it in case I have an awful/sudden/allergic reaction to it. Has anyone experienced this or got any advice? Been exercising and watching carbs and my numbers ( I bought a monitor) are between 6.2-8.9 but my morning readings are highest? Helllppp!!



Hi Rachel, I was diagnosed a year ago and my Hba1c was 52 at dx. My morning levels were initially high (8.6 range) so my doctor gave me Metformin at the highest daily level (not a good move). I managed a week and felt so generally unwell I contacted him and said I was coming off them to try and do this myself with diet and exercise. He was fine with that and I haven't taken meds since. I've managed to get myself under diabetic range since but it does require commitment.

Only your doctor can really advise but it does sound like you're on the right track yourself and in time your morning levels should drop (especially if you lose weight). Speak to him and tell him how well you're doing. Many people tolerate Metformin and it actually has other benefits but it didn't agree with me at all. The slow release would probably have been better.

Just to mention that you only get free prescriptions with diabeties if you're on meds. Good luck!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 24, 2016)

I started on met in January of this year.  First week was one tablet in the morning adding in one in the evening after a week.  I was low carb and advised to take the tablet after food.  I have had no problems at all.


----------



## Cleo (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Rachel. I'm a type 1 (so on insulin) but when I was pregnant and in my last trimester I was prescribed Metformin to help with my insulin resistance.  It worked absolutely fine.  I took 1 tablet a day with my food and had no issues.  Good luck !


----------



## pat.y (Feb 29, 2016)

I take a lot of metformin with no problems.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 1, 2016)

I was fine with the metformin as well, but was quite content to come off it when it became clear that diet and exercise was enough for me and has been so for over five years now.

Andy


----------



## Kathy1960 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Rachel - I was diagnosed with type 2 four weeks ago and have been taking metformin with no problems.  I started on one with breakfast for a week, then one with breakfast and dinner for a week and now I take 2 with breakfast and 2 with dinner.  I read somewhere in the early days to eat half your meal, take the tablets, then eat the rest of your meal to prevent an upset tummy and I have been absolutely fine and my blood sugars have dropped far more quickly than I ever expected!  I have been eating healthily and exercising as well.  Don't be scared - take the meds and you might not need them for that long - that's what Im hoping anyway!  Good luck!


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 8, 2016)

I did have the, er, unfortunate side effects with Metfartin (as it is known) for a few weeks, but then it settled down. I always took it with or immediately after food. Like Andy I have now stopped taking it as my control is good with diet and exercise.


----------



## Pauline Slade (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi 
I'm new to this forum, i was diagnosed in October 2015 and my doctor said you must start with 1 pill a day for a week then 2 pills the next week then three the next otherwise you could suffer with tummy problems, but they do go away, but luckily i did'nt suffer any


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2016)

Pauline Slade said:


> Hi
> I'm new to this forum, i was diagnosed in October 2015 and my doctor said you must start with 1 pill a day for a week then 2 pills the next week then three the next otherwise you could suffer with tummy problems, but they do go away, but luckily i did'nt suffer any


Hi Pauline, welcome to the forum  Good to hear you didn't get the notorious side-effects!


----------

